# Gladiator's cut



## Luk (Nov 1, 2020)

*Gladiator's cut.* Your successful strikes give the target the Bleeding condition.        
So I do normal dmg too or just the condition.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2020)

Both.


----------



## MacD (Nov 1, 2020)

Very evil exploit 
Don't forget the exploit usage limit - only once per turn


----------

